# Pre-trap-out photos - what's the best way to mount?



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I've already done a very successful trap-out using a cone and a top-bar hive.

It was easy because I had a flat surface to mount the cone.

A lady just emailed me today concerning a trap-out and I was curious as to what mounting/sealing methods some of you would use for the cone.


Here are the photos:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Here's a video of the successful trap-out I did a few months ago.

These bees are alive and thriving as we speak:


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

If it were me, I would do a cutout. Looks like they are in the floor joists between floors. Easy cutout.
That way you can remove everything before it becomes a REAL problem.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> If it were me, I would to a cutout. Looks like they are in the floor joists between floors. Easy cutout.
> That way you can remove everything before it becomes a REAL problem.


Mr. Beeman,

Thanks for the advice, but what would your opinion be if I told you it was a one-story house?

Plus, isn't there a chance that they could have gone down into the cinder block as well?

She really didn't want a cut-out done because of the added cost/destruction.

A trap-out is about 1/3 the cost, and probably even less than that.

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Just smash the base of the cone around thatelectrical wire and seal with silicone or you can cut a hole in a flat piece of wireaka " hardware cloth" and insert the cone through it from the back side and that will give you a larger area to work with to get a good seal


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Harley Craig has the right idea. That appears to be wood, so it should be easy to staple a piece of screen over the hole and three or four inches on sides and top. cut a hole in the screen then staple your cone in place. 

I would use a little black plastic to cut out all the light except the end of your cone. If the bees see light, through a screen, they may spend a lot of time just going back and forth on the screen trying to get out. If the entrance and the base of the cone is darkened, the bees will automatically go to the light at the end of your cone screen.

cchoganjr


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Excellent suggestions, guys.

I really appreciate the help.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> ..... or you can cut a hole in a flat piece of wire and insert the cone through it from the back side and that will give you a larger area to work with to get a good seal


Did you mean cut a hole in a flat piece of _WOOD_ instead of _WIRE_?

Thanks.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> Did you mean cut a hole in a flat piece of _WOOD_ instead of _WIRE_?
> 
> Thanks.


No I meant wire but you do it just like you did in your video with wood but the wire will bend around that conduit if you put it on wood you would have at least an inch gap all the way around to seal

Edit: it doesn't have to be Purdy


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Oh well,

She just called me and said she has someone else that's going to do the trap-out for FREE.

She said they are going to use Bee-Quick on the back side and drive them out into the trap.

But regardless, I can't beat FREE....especially driving from 57 miles away.

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

sorry about the crude drawings but you should get the idea, then do like cleo said and put black plastic over everything except the end of the cone


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> Oh well,
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, must have replied while I was drawing LOL OH well, at least you got an idea for next time


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Darn it, I feel bad about yet another false alarm.

I may not post photos or info about a trap-out until I've actually done it - from now on.

I'm getting jinxed by blabbing up front on these forums.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Harley,

I have a few more stupid questions to clarify your drawing you posted above.

a) So why use a wire to bend around all that stuff when the hardware cloth will bend just as well and to just staple the hardware cloth down to the wood?

b) How would the cone be mounted to that screen/cloth - or does the cone just start extending from that point?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry when I say " wire " I mean hardware cloth most times there is enough at the end of the funnel to spread out and seal up but if you have a big hole or many obstacles sometimes it's easier to go over em as far as attaching the wire funnel to the wire square you could do it a half million ways, tape, hot glue and stitchin with a thin wire all would work well also if the big end of your funnell is slightly bigger than the hole in the cover wire then a compression fit should hold it fine


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It wasn't meant to be Pat I guess. Things happen for a reason, may be for the best. You'll get the next one.
I've had potential customers decide to go a different route as well and I used to wonder why. I no longer waste time trying to rationalize as to why and move on to the next.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> It wasn't meant to be Pat I guess. Things happen for a reason, may be for the best. You'll get the next one.
> I've had potential customers decide to go a different route as well and I used to wonder why. I no longer waste time trying to rationalize as to why and move on to the next.



Yeah, but I'm just so anxious to get several hives going so I'll be able to do splits, etc, without having to worry about losing everything. I only have one active hive at the moment and I'm paranoid about trying anything too wacky.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

